# please pray for butter



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 14, 2011)

Update: Warning, it may be too graphic for some.

I'm sorry for the cryptic post. All I had time for was to ask for prayers and I do so appreciate them.

Butter went under camera last night, although I thought she had 15 or more days to go based on her size, position of the baby (still laying side to side), very small udder and a bit of softening in the rear.

I looked at her each hour during the night the she never showed one sign of labor or discomfort. At 7am she was lounging peacefully. I showered and got dressed for work. At 8am the placenta had detached and she was in full labor. I knew the baby was already gone with that much of the sac hanging out, water broken. I felt and only could find the forehead and ears. No feet, nose pointing downward. I thought of Dr Matthews words and stopped to call my vet and then my neighbor. Neighbor was here in 2 mins, vet took about 30. Of course we're having a snow and ice storm going on.

There was just no room in there to get the nose tipped up. Couldn't get the baby pushed back in far enough to move her around. The vet worked for two hours, Butter was going into shock and was in terrible pain. The vet decided a fetotomy was necessary, but that wasn't easy either. That took another 35 minutes. Once the head was removed, the feet were easy to reach and the rest of the foal was delivered.

Butter's uterus doesn't appear to be torn which is amazing considering how many hands were in there, and all the equipment. She has some tears on her vulva area and she's incredibly swollen. She was flushed, infused with antibiotics, tetanus, tetanus antitoxin and banamine.

I wonder if I should have let her go. I've only had one other horse scream in pain like that and it's a sound I said then I never wanted to hear again. That was an abortion at about 7 months that the mare just couldn't pass.

The foal was fully developed. It was a palomino filly with a blaze and socks on the back. It was "just" (if there is anything as just) a dystocia. It's my first bad one. Only had one other due to a deformed front leg but I was able to get the baby out myself.

I can't believe I lost this baby. I waited 3 years, tried two different mares and then had emotionally accepted it wasn't going to happen when she came home in August "open." I knew, I just knew that if I allowed myself to get into baby mode I would get my hopes up and something like this would happen. I knew it all along. I didn't often verbalize it because I thought I'd just make it worse, but I knew this baby would never happen.

Butter is still shocky. The vet will come back tonight after work to check on her. There is a risk of major infection obviously, plus I've just learned over the years that often tough dytocias like this result in the mare eventually failing.

Thanks for your prayers. The baby is gone, but Butter could still use them.

*Update from 3/14:*

Thank you all so very much for the prayers and support for Butter. She has been through heck today and her body and demeanor show it. I really, really believed she wouldn't make it past this morning. She had struggled for so long and so hard. There were three of us holding her still in addition to the vet doing his job. At one point while she was down and had her head against the wall and so much was going on around her and in her, it just looked to me like her eyes had gone out. Like she had left us. I started to say something but before I could she moved and I knew she was still with us.

Tonight she is obviously very sore and tired, but has regained some strength and seems no longer shocky - she's not trembling anymore and seems to focus her eyes, etc. She's not interested in her grain but she is drinking and somewhat nibbling her hay. Mostly she's just laying down.

Something I learned today is that stress can lead to lamanitis. I knew grass or feed could lead to it, but I didn't know about stress. One of the things I'm supposed to watch for is tenderness in her feet or her shifting her weight and I think she is shifting her weight more than normal. I've been watching her on camera, but it's hard to say if it's from the unreal amount of stress and tension that was put on her whole body today or specific to possible laminitis. The vet will be back again tomorrow afternoon to flush her again and look at her feet.

She's on banamine, sulfa, the antibiotic in the flush (can't think of the name off the top of my head, but it sure was expensive) and probios. If folks have suggestions as to other treatments or things I should be doing for her please feel free to say something. If I learned anything today it's that I have a lot to learn.

And I saw things today that I hoped I'd never see in my entire life.






It almost seems unreal that there was nothing that could be done. No matter how fast I acted or who I called, the baby wasn't going to come out as is. For those that may be wondering Butter is just shy of 34" and has had many foals successfully prior to this horrible experience. The stallion was Glenns General Patton whom I believe is approx 29". The baby was fine boned, but tall and most certainly full-term. And her head was tucked so tightly pointing straight down, there just was no room in there to push her back far enough to tip the nose up.

So sad. Thank you all again. I hope Butter makes it.

*Update from 3/15:*

* *

I can not say thank you enough for all the prayers and support and kind thoughts. All the comments here, the emails, PMs and FB messages - they've all added up to lots of positive energy to help Butter heal. I really believe that. The vet just left and I had mentioned to him all the concern and support for Butter and he said he believes it because some other force is certainly aiding her in her recovery. He said he really had no explanation for how well she was doing today. He was SO happy, but at the same time just kept shaking his head in wonder at how quickly her uterus shrank back, how very little inflamation remains, her temp and pulse are normal, she shows no signs of colic or lamanitis at this point. She is eating both her hay and grain and is wanting the heck out of that stall!





He flushed her again today including more antibiotic, she's still to have banamine 2x per day through tomorrow, probios 1x per day for 5 more days, and uniprim for 5 more days. She is to remain stalled until at least tomorrow afternoon after her last flushing. And one more ice pack on her vaginal area tonight but most of the swelling has really gone down.

I personally am taking a more cautious approach to her healing as I know things can change for the worse very quickly when a mare has had such a tough foaling, but the vet was thrilled and very optimistic.

What the future holds for Butter is unknown, but I feel more hopeful about it than I did yesterday morning, that's for sure. Her last foal was 4 years ago and I think this one should be her last. She's 20 this year and although the vet said she looks conformationally (referring to her reproductive parts) to be much younger, I think she may be just fine with retiring. I don't plan on owning a stallion any time soon, so just hanging out and eating my feed and hay may suit her just fine!





A dear forum friend commented to me today how her barn was starting to overflow with her "oldies" and I totally understood that. With the exception of Raven and Butter and Pete, I sold my best horses (Spirit in particular) thinking they had the best chances of finding great homes where they would be appreciated and used for their potential. The older or infirm ones just need to stay because that is what my heart says is best for them. I guess now Butter can join that elite group of loafers!





Thank you all again. It's an experience I wish I never had because I certainly hope to NEVER repeat it. There are just some things you wish you'd never seen or heard but life is like that. Along with all the good times with my minis comes some dark times too.

Butter says thank you also!





*Update from 3/16, 1:40pm:*

Butter had a bit of a rough night. Not more than an hour after the vet left yesterday with his pleasure at how well she was doing, she started showing signs of colic. Not severe, but rolling some, stretching, yawning, pawing, then repeat. She also had more discharge and more blood than she had prior to the flushing, but vet said that was normal since he'd just flushed her. She had only pooped once yesterday and it wasn't the single balls, it was a bunch of single balls all bunched together in a glob. (Isn't is amazing how obsessed we are with poop when we have horses?)



The day of her trauma she drank a lot of water, but yesterday she didn't drink hardly any. That combined with the "solid" poop lead us both to believe she needed more hydration. Although her color was good when the vet was there and her gut sounds were good also. It was about normal time for her evening banamine, so with the vet's approval I gave her her dose and then we started walking and grazing on the fresh grass which is VERY wet right now due to the large amounts of rain. We walked, grazed, walked, grazed for a couple of hours. Still mild discomfort. So the vet came out last night and tubed her with a moderate amount of oil. More walking and grazing and by about 11pm she seemed to be more comfortable. She had also pooped several more times.

This morning she had drank a bit of water but not as much as I'd like so I let her graze on the wet grass for an hour before work. I've been watching her on camera and she's not rolling at all today, but she is laying down more than normal, but maybe normal considering what her body has been through.

Also, I thought to the touch (you know the area right under her tail) that she had a slight fever last night between the vet's visits (have misplaced my thermometer so will pick up one today) but the vet registered between 98 and 99 both visits. Maybe I was just cold; who knows.

The vet comes back tonight at 8pm for another flushing. Hopefully things will look good to him. I'm still being cautious and not getting my hopes too high because of what I've seen/heard in the past.

Thank you all again. I do believe it makes a difference.





*Update from 3/18:*

I think this will be the final update, at least for a while. I'm hoping that's a good thing.

Butter had her last flush on 3/16 in evening. Both her uterus and cervix seemed normal (lack of swelling, no signs of tears) and her vaginal area is healing really well. She's shows no more signs of colic and no lamanitis so far. She's eating and drinking, but still somewhat "calm." I don't really know how else to describe it, but she's not as animated as she normally would be and maybe that's explained simply by the degree of trauma she's been through physically and emotionally. Temp and respiration have remained normal. And finally last night she took some Cheerios from me and I think that's a good sign.

She's living in part of the backyard for now because the vet wanted her grazing and walking and doing the normal horse stuff. Plus it keeps her out of the stall that undoubtedly smells like her baby still. He said that normal head-down, walking, grazing combination was the best for keeping her insides moving and promoting healing, including mentally.

I can not say thank you enough for all the prayers and support. I TRULY believe it is was has made the difference.



I can't believe the amount of emails and PMs and posts and all were so supportive and pulling for Butter. So, thank you again!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2011)

I will pray for her. please let us know what is happening.


----------



## Becky (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no! What's going on?


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2011)

Prayers!!!!


----------



## little lady (Mar 14, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers!!!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 14, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 14, 2011)

whats going on? is she ok? i will pray for her


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 14, 2011)

Sending prayers and wondering what is happening...


----------



## Reble (Mar 14, 2011)

Hope all is well, just read your other post putting Butter under camera. Lots of prayers. Let us know what has happen?


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 14, 2011)

Saying prayers and hoping everything will be okay.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 14, 2011)

ray



ray



for dear Butter


----------



## copperwood farm (Mar 14, 2011)

good thoughts for butter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh NO - not pretty Butter! Geeze Parmela - you have had more than your share of crap come your way lately - not fair!

Prayers for Butter and also to you

((( Hugs )))

Stac


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 14, 2011)

Praying for Butter!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 14, 2011)

Many













being said for Butter.



about what is happening.



let everything be okay.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh dear. ?????





Charlotte


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Lori W (Mar 14, 2011)

Saying prayers for Butter and her litte one!


----------



## topnotchminis (Mar 14, 2011)

Sending prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dear Saint Francis, guardian, patron Saint of the animals, please watch over and protect Butter. Please ask our Lord for us to help her in her time of need. I ask this in thy holy name. Amen


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just read your update, so sorry, hope Butter gets better.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry! Prayers and thoughts headed to you and Butter


----------



## chandab (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry Butter lost her foal. Lots of prayers for Butter's recovery and for you.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so so sorry for you and Butter. I pray that she heals fast and doesn't suffer any more. She was lucky that you were watching her closely or it could have been worse.

God bless you and Butter.








RIP little one.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, Parmela - I am SO sorry to hear this. Among our horrible experiences was a dystocia like this (had to cut the foal's head off to get him out), and the mare recovered just fine and even had a foal the next year. So praying that Butter has a similar recovery and that your luck improves.


----------



## Reble (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, hope Butter has a will to live.

More prayers for her and thinking of you in your time of need.



ray


----------



## ohmt (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sending you and Butter two VERY big hugs right now as well as prayers. God speed to the little one lost and a quick recovery for Butter.

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry for this heartache and that you had to endure this tragedy. I hope Butter recovers quickly for you - I know she's special.


----------



## topnotchminis (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope Butter has a fast recovery. Sending prayers


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Parmela. How awful


----------



## sedeh (Mar 14, 2011)

What a nightmare. I'm so sorry you lost the foal and in such a horrible way.



Praying that Butter makes a full recovery.



ray


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry,praying for you and Butter.


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh Parmela! I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Butter's foal! How heart-breaking! I pray that Butter will make a full recovery! I know what you are talking about hearing a mare 'scream.' One of our mares last year had to have a fetonomy, and I had never experienced a mare in that kind of pain. I hope never to hear it again! Our mare survived.

HUGS!

Pam


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 14, 2011)

((((Hugs)))) I know just what you are going through since I had a similar experience a week ago.

I will be praying for Butter and hope that she recovers quickly!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 14, 2011)

Praying for butter, and very sorry for your loss


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh God, Parmela...I'm in tears over here. I've heard that scream just once in my life and it's a horrible, horrible sound like a giant rabbit. I've tried to block it from my mind because it's just too painful to remember that sort of agony in one we love. Especially when we can't help them!

I'm so, so sorry you lost the foal and pray that Butter heals.

Leia


----------



## MINI REASONS (Mar 14, 2011)

Lots of prayers and hugs for you and Butter.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 14, 2011)

Bless you for doing everything you could for Butter, even though I can't imagine how difficult it must have been for both of you. She is in my heart and prayers - I hope you'll have a positive update for us soon.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 14, 2011)

_I'm terribly sorry to hear about your loss.... and I pray that "Butter" will make a speedy recovery from this._


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 14, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss and hope that butter makes a full recovery


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, Parmela




I'm so sorry for what you and Butter have gone through today and you are both in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Miniv (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry. That must have been horrific, hearing your mare's pain. I hope she forgets and she heals without a problem.


----------



## Lori W (Mar 14, 2011)

Praying for full healing for Butter and comfort for you and her. You've both been through a lot today. {{{Prayers and hugs}}}


----------



## sundaymom (Mar 14, 2011)

The update was a heartbreaker. So sorry for you and Butter.


----------



## ruffian (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss, and what poor Butter is going through. Prayers flying your way.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so very sorry Parmela. You have done all you can and I hope Butter is better soon. I feel sick at you what you both have been through.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 14, 2011)

Unfortunately I too have had the horrible experience of a mare screaming during a bad delivery. It was several years ago. It surely is something you never ever forget. BIG HUGS to you Parm! (((( )))) I will continue to pray for little Butter. I hope she recovers quickly for you - poor sweet girl. RIP little one.


----------



## supaspot (Mar 14, 2011)

ray



ray



ray


----------



## barnbum (Mar 14, 2011)

Parmela--my heart breaks for you.


----------



## little lady (Mar 14, 2011)

Cyber (((hugs))) to both you and Butter and continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no, this is not what I expected to read.... I am so sorry. Praying that she will recover and be ok...


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 14, 2011)

so sorry for the loss of the foal





many prayers for you and your mare



ray



ray



ray


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so, so sorry....


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry

Prayers for Butter that she makes a full recovery

and ((((Hugs))) to you


----------



## suen (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm crying as I read your post. Prayers for Butter and for you.......


----------



## Genie (Mar 14, 2011)

So very sorry to read your post. We are sending prayers for Butter and with the strength of the "Forum Voices" surely they will be heard.

Very tragic. So many of us have had some very bad experiences but I hope I never have to hear that "scream" that many have described.

In this business and with the sheer numbers some of us have nestled in our barns, I am sure we will all get "our turn".

So, so sorry for this sad event and the suffering for poor Butter


----------



## 3EagleFarm (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so sorry that you lost a foal.



But hoping and praying that Butter will recover quick!

Big ((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))))) for you and your little mare!


----------



## albahurst (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, Parmela- I am SO sorry to hear about Butter and her foal. I just don't know what to say. Hugs to you, dear friend.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 14, 2011)

in post # 1


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 14, 2011)

So, so, very sorry. Praying for your mare to recover physically and mentally. I know firsthand how it hurts to see them suffer and lose a baby. Hugs to you.


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so sorry Parmela. It is so hard to go through that. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## minie812 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your foal and what you and Butters are going through. I know some people think that animals do not experience grief but I truely beleive they do. I have seen it with my mares when they lose a baby. Even the whole herd is quiet and subdued including the stallions. Prayers for her recovery.


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope Butter will continue to improve.. So sorry for the loss of the foal...


----------



## epetrilli (Mar 14, 2011)

Parmela I am so terribly sorry:-( I had the same thing happen to my mare yesterday morning at 7am. She too was in bad shape after her traumatic delivery and we feared she would not make it. She was admitted to critical care and I honestly thought the worst, but today at 3pm I was able to bring her home and she is recovering very well!! These mares are so strong and resilient and I am praying that your Butter will heal as mine has. She is blessed to have you and so fortunate you were there.

It is always hard to loose a foal, especially one you have waited so long for, so out thoughts and prayers are with you!! Try to keep your spirits up, sending hugs to you and Butter.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh no (((HUGS)))

Hope Butters gets better. I had a mare that had a similar episode. It was awful. Just be sure to watch for colic thats what happened with my mare, early morning she foaled and later that night she started colicking. No infection thank God.


----------



## JennyB (Mar 15, 2011)

Pam I am so very sorry that you lost the foal 




 and I will be praying for Butter to come out of this! 





 

BIG HUGS and Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 15, 2011)

(((((PARMELA & BUTTER)))))


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2011)

Continued prayers and good wishes!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 15, 2011)

Parmela - I just wanted to give you another great big hug! ((( ))) I sure hope Butter is doing somewhat better this morning.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor little Butter.





I am so sorry Parmela. My prayers go out for both of you.

Charlotte


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 15, 2011)

*Good Morning Parmela*

*I hope Butter is feeling better this morning. *

*I am so sorry for what you all went through. All the things*

*you wrote and feared.. I can relate to. *

*Butter has a wonderful owner. *

*(((( HUGS ))))*

*~Sandy*


----------



## CookieGirl (Mar 15, 2011)

Praying for a quick recovery for Butter.


----------



## Jean_B (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry about the loss of Butter's foal!

I had a mare go through something similar a number of years ago. We flushed her twice a day for 4 days because of all the contaminants that were introduced - she recovered fully and produced a gorgeous baby the next year. If the vet flushed her only once - you might want to double check with your vet about the need to flush again.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 15, 2011)

Just went back and checked our records for when this happened to our mare 2 years ago. She was not eating well the next day but was interested in grass and soaked alfalfa cubes (which was how we got her SMZs into her). So she was on meds, but was only flushed the once. She was US 3 weeks later and was given the OK to breed again, which we did on her next heat. Last year she gave us our first (and so far ONLY) uneventful foaling.

Still keeping you and your mare in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Mar 15, 2011)

Prayers and Hugs! As someone told me last week, breeding is not for the faint hearted! It certainly can be heart-breaking! Hope Butter is feeling better soon!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you all. Update in post #1


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update,would you give her a hug from her forum friends



.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 15, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Butter says thank you also!


Parmella, after attending years of auctions, bailing scads of horses from the kill pens, tracking down their history and finding out that they are someone's cast off broodmare or unneeded stud, I can't begin to tell you how wonderful it is to find a person who not only cares so deeply for her horses but is also willing to give them the retirement that they have earned. Bless you.

And bless Butter. Good mare! I'm so relieved!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 15, 2011)

Many ((( hugs ))) to both you and Butter - we will continue to send healing thoughts & prayers. It will be interesting to see if Butter wants to be a "loafer" - I know that several of my oldies still want to be mom's irregardless of what kind of toll it will take on their bodies - I love my girls so much that I just can't risk it if their past foalings have really taken it out of them.

You are a good horsie mommy - but those cookies can get expensive - better stick to carrots!

Stac


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 15, 2011)

So glad to hear you little mare is better and will get to spend her days as a Loafer. She is such a beautiful mare and obviously a fighter so I wish her all the best in her retirement


----------



## MINI REASONS (Mar 15, 2011)

Breathing a big sigh of relief




I'm so happy to hear Butter is doing better. Continued Prayer and Hugs.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 15, 2011)

So glad to hear today's update... hoping for continued recovery for Butter and you! I will give Toffee a hug for you both.


----------



## wendi leigh (Mar 15, 2011)

So glad to read the latest update on Butter and hoping that she continues to improve by leaps and bounds. I have my own collection of "loafers" so I can totally understand your philosophy.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for today's optimistic update - I'm sure, God forbid, if anyone else ever has to go through what you and Butter have they will appreciate knowing that there is hope for their mare. I will keep praying for Butter's continued recovery. Be sure to give her an extra cookie from the forum family!


----------



## Lori W (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree that prayers and positive thoughts from so many aid in the healing process. Tonight I'm saying prayers of thanks and continued healing and comfort for Butter. God bless the broodmares who have given so much throughout the years and have now earned a restful retirement!


----------



## wingnut (Mar 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of the foal and the near loss of Butter. Breeding sure isn't for the faint of heart, is it?





Many hugs and prayers are coming your way from this little spot in Maryland.


----------



## Woodland Acres Farm (Mar 15, 2011)

here is praying for a total recovery for Butters. Sorry about your foal. I had a similar situation about 6 years ago and my mare also recovered and I never bred her again, I never wanted her to ever experience that kind of misery again.


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 15, 2011)

So glad to hear that Butter is feeling a little better.

I've been toying with the idea of maybe breeding one of my girls because the idea of having a tiny foal is so appealing but after a couple of months on this forum all such thoughts have vanished....completely.

I'm just not made of the right stuff.


----------



## epetrilli (Mar 15, 2011)

Parmela I am so happy to hear that Butter is recovering!! You obviously love your minis with everything you have in you and they know it My prayers are still with you both as you recover. Hugs to you again tonight


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh Parmela, I am so truly sorry for what you have/are going through! How awful. I will pray for Butter to have a speedy recovery. ((Hugs))

R.I.P little baby


----------



## sedeh (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear she's doing better!!


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 16, 2011)

My heart sank when I read this the other day. It goes to show everyone that these little guys can take you from the exitement of anticipating a new foal to the lowest of lows in 3 seconds flat.

I, along with tons of others, have been continueing to keep you and Butter in our prayers. I am so happy to hear of the improvement. Please keep the updates on her progress coming.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I am so relieved to hear that Butter is doing better... thank you for the update!





Liz R.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 16, 2011)

3/16 afternoon update in post #1


----------



## Lori W (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you SO much for the continued updates on Butter! Please keep them coming until Butter is completely out of the woods. I know everyone here will keep on praying and sending positive thoughts Butter's way!


----------



## MINI REASONS (Mar 16, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> 3/16 afternoon update in post #1



I'm still hoping and praying for Butter



ray



Thank You for keeping us updated.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Mar 16, 2011)

Poor girl! I'm so sorry for the loss! I hope she continues to improve and get better.


----------



## bevann (Mar 16, 2011)

Keeping you both in my prayers.I had a very similar experience many years ago with a seasoned mare.Could not get baby out(head was turned back over shoulders), got 2 neighbors who have dairy cows to come help hold mare upright while fetotomy was performed and I was the 1 who had to pull baby out since vet was working very hard to keep mare alive.I kept it together until it was all over then I really lost it.Mare recovered, but I chose not to breed her again.I know full well what an awful experience you have been through.Hope your little mare recovers and goes on to live many years just hanging out and eating.Keep us posted on her progress.Lots of prayers from here.


----------



## Becky (Mar 16, 2011)

Praying here that Butter recovers fully.

I've had mares get crampy after being flushed and I give them Banamine to help. I'm not sure if you are still giving her some, but it might help a lot with her discomfort after flushing.

Hope she recovers 100% for you!


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 16, 2011)

Still keeping everything crossed for you little mare


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2011)

Last update in post 1. Thanks!


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so happy to read your update, Parmela


----------



## Lori W (Mar 18, 2011)

How great that Butter is doing better! The power of prayer at work!


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Mar 18, 2011)

Parmela,I am glad butter is doing better. My mare had a very similar dystocia and fetotomy . Along with antibiotics and banamine we are giving Gastroguard. You might think about that for Butter.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't tell you how pleased I am for you and Butter that you are nearly over the hill and onto the sunny side. Who knows why such terrible things have to happen, we can only try to learn from the experience. Butter is very lucky to have someone so kind and sensitive as you. I am sure she will live the rest of her time very happily munching your hay and JUST looking pretty.

Keep up the good work Butter


----------



## little lady (Mar 18, 2011)

Parmela,

Thank you for keeping us updated on Butter. It was so nice to read your last update on her. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers for a continued recovery and hoping that she will live out her days eating many Cheerios!


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 18, 2011)

Parmela, I'm so sorry this happened to you and Butter. I haven't been on the forum for awhile and just read all the posts of Butter, you both have been through so much! She sounds like a fighter, I'm happy she is doing better and I pray she continues to improve.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 18, 2011)

I was _so_ happy to read today's update! I hope the next one is to say that she's fully recovered.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for keeping us all so well updated on Butter's progress. I have been adding her to my prayers and am so happy to read that it looks as though she will recover from her traumatic ordeal, bless her.

Your vet is so right - horsey activities such as walking around, head down grazing on good old Dr Green, will work wonders for her system and her mind. Of course we all know that the love and care given by a human friend also counts for so much on the road to recovery of our beloved fur kids, and I'm sure Butter knows just how much you have helped her.

Best wishes for a happy future retirement Butter - you continue to be in my prayers.

Anna


----------



## Connie P (Mar 18, 2011)

So happy that Butter is doing better. I have really been pulling for her and praying so hard. I have a real soft spot for the older horses. Thanks for keeping us abreast of her recovery Parmela. Bless your heart for being such a great horsie mama!


----------

